# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ndim per kartel grafike

## gigabyte

Dua te blej nje kartel te re grafike pasi qe kartela ime GeForce 7300 le po merr fund.Dua te blej nje kartel GeForce 9600 GT ose diçka te ngjashme.Desha te bej nje pyetje.Kur dua ti bej upgrade karteles a ka ndoje lidhje motherboardi me kartel

----------


## lojaxhiu

Po ka te bej shume. Shiko ne qofte se motherbordi juaj eshte i pershtatshem. 

Me duket 9600gt do PCIe 2.0 slot.

----------


## gigabyte

Si te shikoj sa slot ka motherboardi im

----------


## gigabyte

Hajde pergjigjuni.Ka dy dite qe kam postuar pyetjen dhe askush nuk pergjigjet

----------


## lojaxhiu

Vetem lexo cfare thote kutia e motherboardit tend. Ka PCI express 2.0 apo jo. Nuk eshte puna sa slot ka, por cfare lloj sloti ka. Cfare model motherboardi ke?

----------


## gigabyte

E di vetem se eshte Foxconn

----------


## lojaxhiu

Ok, Foxconn eshte firma e motherboardit. Por kjo firme prodhon shume lloje motherboardesh. Te duhet modeli. Ne qofte se e ke kutine, duhet ta thote tek kutia.

Per shembull motherboardi im eshte Asus. Por modeli eshte P5N-E SLI.

Ne qofte se nuk e ke kutine shkarko kete program qe te jep cdo informacion rreth sistemit tend.

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

----------


## gigabyte

E shkarkova,me doli keshtu
Foxconn 945 7 AD SERIES

BIOS:

BRAND:PHONEIX TECNOLOGIES LTD
VERSION:6.00 PG

GRAPHIC INTERFACE:

VERSION:PCI-EXPRESS
LINK WIDTH:X16

----------


## Harakiri

Kam degjuar qe per PCIe 2.0 duhet slot PCIe 1.0a e siper.

----------


## Harakiri

gigabyte besoj se 9800 GTX duhet te beje per ty bazuar mbi komentet qe kam pare ne amazon.com te njerezve qe kane PCIe 1.0. Une sapo e bleva 1 por ishte e fundit. Tani cmimi u rrit prape ne $300+  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Gerdi

sa e bleve me bjorn? mua po me iken truri per te gjet i PC per te qen po ne shqiperi sgjen as pjes tamam me e bo. Me thuaj ne i website te dyqaneve me te mira ne US qe te shof mos e sjell nga amerika.

9600 GT te punon po per mua per pak me shum lek mund te marresh nje ATI HD 4850 qe eshte me e mir se serit 9 normale te nVidias pa llogaritur GTX etj

----------


## gigabyte

me shumë se 250$ nuk shpenzoj per nje kartel grafike

----------


## ai_shoku

Edhe 9600 gt eshte HD (1gb), une kshu e kam dhe skame pas problem fare me lojrat.

----------


## Harakiri

Per nder...shikoni mire specs te kartave se s'ckam heq une sot ufffff. Jam marre gjysem ore me kompjuterin duke futur 9800gtx qe eshte GJIGANDE dhe mezi gjeta vend. Pastaj mora vesh qe do 450W nderkohe qe une e kam 300W. Dola bleva nje "power supply" te re per $80. Kabullat e kesaj ishin si gjarperinj te trashe. Nderkohe humba edhe 6 ore te tjera se m'u prish nje nga SATA-t. E rregullova disi dhe dreqi e di c'kam hequr se i kishte ikur koka dhe fijet e SATA-s jane si fije peri. Po qe prape s'komunikonin kulla me ekranin. Me ne fund u dorezova. Kur vjen vellai edhe shtyn me gisht poshte nje nga 4 kartat e RAM-it sepse kishte dale gjate gjithe peripecive sa s'me ra te fiket nga inati. Me ne fund e ndeza dhe punonte ne rregull. Por qe fale kesaj karte une jam 30% me nevrik.

Crysis luhet ne 1280x1024 AA x4 dhe te gjitha opsionet ne "Gamer" ne fps te rrjedhshme (pertova ta mas, besoj rreth 40). Pastaj po t'i rritesh cik ngadalsohet. C'do loje tjeter (Far Cry 2, Lost Planet, GTA IV) luhet ne opsione maksimale pa pike ngadalsimi. Karte e mire po dhembjen e kokes s'ta kursen.

----------


## frank001

> Per nder...shikoni mire specs te kartave se s'ckam heq une sot ufffff. Jam marre gjysem ore me kompjuterin duke futur 9800gtx qe eshte GJIGANDE dhe mezi gjeta vend. Pastaj mora vesh qe do 450W nderkohe qe une e kam 300W. Dola bleva nje "power supply" te re per $80. Kabullat e kesaj ishin si gjarperinj te trashe. Nderkohe humba edhe 6 ore te tjera se m'u prish nje nga SATA-t. E rregullova disi dhe dreqi e di c'kam hequr se i kishte ikur koka dhe fijet e SATA-s jane si fije peri. Po qe prape s'komunikonin kulla me ekranin. Me ne fund u dorezova. Kur vjen vellai edhe shtyn me gisht poshte nje nga 4 kartat e RAM-it sepse kishte dale gjate gjithe peripecive sa s'me ra te fiket nga inati. Me ne fund e ndeza dhe punonte ne rregull. Por qe fale kesaj karte une jam 30% me nevrik.
> 
> Crysis luhet ne 1280x1024 AA x4 dhe te gjitha opsionet ne "Gamer" ne fps te rrjedhshme (pertova ta mas, besoj rreth 40). Pastaj po t'i rritesh cik ngadalsohet. C'do loje tjeter (Far Cry 2, Lost Planet, GTA IV) luhet ne opsione maksimale pa pike ngadalsimi. Karte e mire po dhembjen e kokes s'ta kursen.





e njejta gje me ka ndodhur dhe mua. gati sa nuk me doli mendja sepse kompjuteri ndizej dhe ekrani jo. nuk jepte sinjal fare. e hapa perseri pc dhe pashe qe kisha harruar ta fus ramin mire. e shtyva pak dhe u ndez. 2 dite me jan dasht dhe me ka ik fundjava kot pa kompjuter. shume acaruse

----------


## gigabyte

Per te luajtur nje loj ne opsione maksimale dhe pa ngadalsime a te duhet vetem kartel grafike e mir apo edhe ram dhe proçesor i fort?

----------


## Harakiri

Po, te treja bashke. Po ishe ne XP mundesh t'i kesh specs me te uleta dhe lojerat te luhen me shpejt se ne nje kompjuter pak me te shpejte por qe ka Vista.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Aman, mos me permendeni problemet kompjuterike se me kane rrit nervat dhe mua. Kam dy jave qe me eshte prishur motherboardi dhe jam pa kompjuter. Por thash se e kishte RAM-i, keshtu qe e dergova mbrapsht dhe kur me erdhi i riu prap me probleme. Me kishte error DIMM slot i motherboardit. Kam derguar ate mbrapsht tani dhe duhet te pres per motherboard te ri. Dhe me duket se do me japin tip tjeter keshtu qe mund te humb cdo gje ne kompjuter se duhet re-instaluar windows nga e para. Grrrrr.

Sidoqofte per problemin ne fjale, mora vesh qe cdo karte qe eshte PCI-Express 2, PCIE 2.0 mund te punoje me PCI-Express. Keshtu qe nuk ka probleme kompatibiliteti.

----------


## Gerdi

Un jam ne pritje te PC te re, jo se kam ne i interes me lujt lojrat po vetem se kam ngel pa pc dhe me duhet per pune edhe pse po marr nje gaming pc me 8gb ram 2.83GHz C2Q dhe nje nVidia GTX 260  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## lojaxhiu

Ah urime atehere. Mos nuk ehte pak si shume RAM 4 x 2gig? Ma ha mendja DDR2. Cfare motherboardi ke zgjedhur sepse kam degjuar jo te gjitha tipet mund te perballojne te kene maksimumin e RAM-it.

P.S. A nuk eshte Radeon 4870 me e lire dhe me e shpejte se sa GTX 260?

----------

